# trying to master fast shooting



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

Tried to master some fast shooting today, i'm interested in IPSC but have not joined any club yet, i was alone on the range today so i experimented a bit:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some budys and I do a three target thing using those silhouette targets. It's a six rounds in six seconds. First round it's two in each. Then it's 1-1-1-2-2-2 thing then we go for all six in one target but we only allow four seconds. Sometimes we will but a dollar or two on the rounds. High score takes it.

WE don't really have a set distance. WE will set the targets anywhere between fifteen to thirty yards with all three at different distances and heights. It's a lot of fun:smt023

Looks like you were doing pretty good in that video.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Get a shot timer. They are pretty slick and can tell you your draw time to first shot and splits for follow up shots. That way you have have a tangible record of your progress, which tecniques work better for you (and which are actually bad for you) and how much you are improving with practice. A good timer starts around $125 and can be had from companies like CED, PACT and a couple of others.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I tried to reply to this, but shouldn't have.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

For future reference, you'd probably learn a whole lot more about your shooting if you put the camera behind and to the side of you so you can assess your shooting, not your targets.

I film myself shooting all the time, it's a great training tool. I would make one recommendation thought. I can't tell where your hits where, but unless they were "A zone" hits, I'd always recommend practicing slower first until you can attain all "A zone" hits, then speed it up. Please understand I am not criticizing your shooting, but making a general statement for many peoples benefit.

Learn to shoot accurate and smooth at a slower pace. Once that's down pat, pick up the speed just a little bit. Repeat until accuracy is attainable every time. Shooting fast is fun, but if they need to count for more than points, it doesn't do any good unless they are hitting the target where they need to be hitting.

Also, as suggested already, get a timer, it's the best investment I've made besides my video camera (with better placement).

Here's my idea of good camera placement, you can see how you shoot, and the targets too.

357Sig on steel

Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That looked good zhur but you worry me that close to steel. My club limits steel targets to 15 yards minimum and we still draw blood on occasion from bounce back. 

This is not critisism just a word of caution.

Stay safe and enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

TOF,
Thanks. I hear ya about the range. These targets are pretty cool. There are no flat edges anywhere on or near the face of the targets and they are angled down at about 15 degrees. I walked it in a yard at a time to test them starting at about 20 yards. If you watch closely, you can actually see the splatter hitting behind the leading edge of the plate. It pretty much disintegrates the bullet. I've found a few butterflied jackets, but they're always right below the target. I always wear glasses (Z2 rated). I've never (knock on wood) been hit by any splatter on these plates. I have been hit when shooting some knockdown platters up at the Sheriffs office, as there's a flat piece that the plates lean up against. I think the design of these plates is pretty impressive. Now, I don't know these guys from Adam, so this isn't an advertisement of any sort, but check them out. wwwactiontargets.com (delete if not appropriate). I bought them a couple years back and they are still as flat as the day I bought them, no dimpling, no pitting, nothing. The one on the right is actually able to handle rifle rounds at 100 yards, and I've hit it with .308, .223, 7.62x39, and the 5.7.

Good point though to everyone. Make sure you're shooting safe. Like I said, I tested them out pretty hard core before deciding it was safe to shoot at that range, different targets present different challenges. These just happen to be a well designed target in my opinion as there are no edges on the face of the steel.

Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I figured you were aware of the possibilities zhur but had to comment at least for other peoples benefit. We have a couple of those targets and have used them for about 1 year. I like them.

Bullets impacting the plate are generaly safe but those impacting the support structure can and will respond different than your good hits. I know we are supposed to hit the disk but especialy when trying for speed things can go different than we expect.

Enjoy

TOF


----------



## Mcox (Jun 24, 2009)

ipsc is a great club and you will learn alot, ive met alot of great people through it


----------

